# Hgvc 407-722-3894 - 11 calls in 24 hours



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2013)

I have received 11 calls from this number in the last 24 hours, and many more in the last week.  I finally answered and said, "I am on the Do Not Call List - you have called me 7 times today - if you call me again, I am going to report you."  

Response:  "Have you had a chance to talk to one of our Reps?"  "Blah - blah - blah - discount trip to Las Vegas or Orlando..."

A quick search for the number does seem to indicate that it really is HGVC.

Allegedly, over 1,000 complaints against this number:  
http://www.spokeo.com/407-722-telemarketers

Not what I'd expect fron HGVC


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have received 11 calls from this number in the last 24 hours, and many more in the last week.  I finally answered and said, "I am on the Do Not Call List - you have called me 7 times today - if you call me again, I am going to report you."
> 
> Response:  "Have you had a chance to talk to one of our Reps?"  "Blah - blah - blah - discount trip to Las Vegas or Orlando..."
> 
> ...



You only received one call. And if you hadn't answered, you wouldn't have received that one

The really cool thing about telephones is that you can call other people and they can call you. 


Why did the scorpian sting the frog? And why do timeshare companies call to sell their product?
It's in their nature to do so


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2013)

Ron - I was tired of the telephone ringing...  11 calls in 24 hours is excessive.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got one today too. It's for HGVC's preview packages


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Ron - I was tired of the telephone ringing...  11 calls in 24 hours is excessive.



I understand you were annoyed, but the ringing on my phone always stops when I answer it. and if Im too busy to answer, I can turn the bell off

I have been on the other end of those calls (not for timeshares, but as a stockbroker looking for new clients) and I can assure you that if you were on my list and you answered and said no...that would be the end of it. On the other hand, if you didnt answer, Id try again. Five trys was my limit, but I was dialing the phone myself. If I had an auto dialer, Id keep trying until I got an answer.

Salespeople cold call because it works. I could always count of finding 3 "cherries" for every  hour on the phone. These werent sales, just people interested in my offer and financially qualified to buy


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2013)

Just curious, Ron - Do you talk to cold callers, and what do you say?

I really can't turn off the ringer on my land line, because I have personal calls that I need to be aware of.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Just curious, Ron - Do you talk to cold callers, and what do you say?
> 
> I really can't turn off the ringer on my land line, because I have personal calls that I need to be aware of.




I'm not on do not call lists and i almost always answer my phone. And when i dont, Im pretty good at returning the call. Perhaps its professional courtesy but I deal with salesmen by listening to their pitch and then either saying yes or no and why. In my most recent encounter I told hertruthfully, that I was shopping for the very service she was selling. But wasn't going to buy until after the new year. I invited her to stay in touch. 

you asked what i say to salesmen. i find the "listen first" approach less annoying than trying to ignore the ringer.  I'm always in the market for something. Who knows maybe that next call will bring it to me,

I just recently jerked myself into the 21st century with an I-phone. Caller ID and different ring tones and a google phone account allow me to distinguish between family and friends and clients and potential clients and everyone else

I no longer have a land line


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I really can't turn off the ringer on my land line,
> because I have personal calls that I need to be aware of.



I screen all calls with voice-caller ID and set voice-mail to pick up on ring #2.
Anyone I know will leave a message, and I can always pick up... if I want to..

It can also block up to 30 numbers.
Annoy me two messages of no import and you will be blocked.
.
.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 17, 2013)

There's a loophole in the Do Not Call list. If you have done ANY business with HGVC (like owning or renting), they can call you, and the Do Not Call list does not apply. Answer ALL calls from them, and always ask for a supervisor to have them remove you from their list.

TS


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Just curious, Ron - Do you talk to cold callers, and what do you say?
> 
> I really can't turn off the ringer on my land line, because I have personal calls that I need to be aware of.



Anymore, I answer the calls, then I lie to them. I tell them things like, I have Apple computers so you're lying about my Microsoft products sending you error reports. I sold my last timeshare two years ago. et....I also hang up when it's appropriate.

The DNC has done us no good. We still get as many telephone solicitations as before. The only difference is that most of them are scammers trying to seperate me from my money or work on me as a mark for identity theft. 

I have been able to slow down the calls about selling/renting our timeshares by telling them we don't own them anymore. It will slow down for a few weeks, then they start calling again.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 17, 2013)

If you want them to stop calling just make a developer purchase...... Oops, nevermind because then the "update" calls start coming in!


----------



## jestme (Aug 18, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Anymore, I answer the calls, then I lie to them. I tell them things like, I have Apple computers so you're lying about my Microsoft products sending you error reports. I sold my last timeshare two years ago. et....I also hang up when it's appropriate.
> 
> The DNC has done us no good. We still get as many telephone solicitations as before. The only difference is that most of them are scammers trying to seperate me from my money or work on me as a mark for identity theft.
> 
> I have been able to slow down the calls about selling/renting our timeshares by telling them we don't own them anymore. It will slow down for a few weeks, then they start calling again.



I also get those calls about my Microsoft products sending them error reports. I tell them I work for Microsoft, and my home phone is currently on call forward, I am currently at the office. The click is almost instant. For the timeshare ones, you can get call answer software that will do a three way call that you can then drop out of. Send it to a 1-900 number and see if they call back after that...


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 18, 2013)

I find telephone marketing to be a major nuisance.  The most annoying are from charities, sales, and political organizations.


----------



## keithinnate (Aug 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im pretty good at returning the call. Perhaps its professional courtesy but I deal with salesmen by listening to their pitch and then either saying yes or no and why.
> 
> you asked what i say to salesmen. i find the "listen first" approach less annoying than trying to ignore the ringer.  I'm always in the market for something. Who knows maybe that next call will bring it to me,



wow, what a condescending response.. first off if you are on a 'do not call list then you shouldn't be getting sales calls... and returning a sales 'cold call' that you never asked for & didn't want is not professional courtesy.. returning a genuine business call is, so that's not even relevant to this matter

its nice you have so much spare time that you can sit & listen to the patter & then say yes or no.. a lot of people have other stuff to do.. like when they ring in the middle of the day & you are at work.. or when they ring when you are trying to put your children to bed.. or when they ring when you have just sat down from a long day , to eat your dinner..

if im lying on a beach and a guy walks past selling sunglasses or cheap wallets, i don't sit there and listen to him, i give him a polite "no thanks".. the same way i do when i get a cold call & they start saying what they are calling for.. a polite , but firm, sorry but im not interested goodbye. Im able to do that.. and you are able to do that.. other people are not so strong & know that they may be easily 'blagged' with these sales calls, and as such they should be able to ignore their phone / send it to voice mail.. without being continually harassed

if they call once & you dont pick up, they should leave a message & move on.. calling you 11 times in one day IS harassment..


----------



## ronparise (Aug 22, 2013)

keithinnate said:


> wow, what a condescending response.. first off if you are on a 'do not call list then you shouldn't be getting sales calls... and returning a sales 'cold call' that you never asked for & didn't want is not professional courtesy.. returning a genuine business call is, so that's not even relevant to this matter
> 
> its nice you have so much spare time that you can sit & listen to the patter & then say yes or no.. a lot of people have other stuff to do.. like when they ring in the middle of the day & you are at work.. or when they ring when you are trying to put your children to bed.. or when they ring when you have just sat down from a long day , to eat your dinner..
> 
> ...



Denise asks me what I do.  So I told her. I realize I may handle the phone differently than most. I've made my living on the phone for a lot of years. I answer my phone because the next call may be a new client

I still think an unanswered phone call is no interruption.


----------



## poleary2000 (Aug 25, 2013)

Use Google Voice and block any individual number that you wish. If I get a call from someone I never want to hear from again, I block them and I'm done. 

This doesn't help land line users but is great for mobile.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 26, 2013)

poleary2000 said:


> Use Google Voice and block any individual number that you wish. If I get a call from someone I never want to hear from again, I block them and I'm done.
> 
> This doesn't help land line users but is great for mobile.



I have a Panasonic phone and it can block up to 30 numbers.  I answer most calls and if its a telemarketer, I hang up and add the number to the list...No more problems.

BTW, my Costco had them on sale last week, but I am sure many other phones have that feature as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2013)

To their credit - they have not called back since I informed them that I'm on the DNC list, and asked them to remove me from their list.  They did mail me an offer instead.


----------

